# Lost my crayfish



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I woke up this morning put the light on in my 10gallon feeder tank which also houses a blue crayfish and i couldnt find him in the tank. i looked all over my bedroom behind everything under everything but still cant find it. where the hell did it go. any ideas???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

if you dont know, how would we know? lol...jk. did you put it with your piranha?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i mean can they survive outa water for a long time..do they like certain places in the house to go i dunno this sucks..na it was in my feeder guppie tank


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

WillieWonka1 said:


> I'm leaning toward an alien abduction.... did u hear any wierd noises in the night???


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm guessing that it would just hide in a dark closed space for security. How did it get out of the tank? Insecure or no lid? I hope you find him before he dies......that could be a major stink in the house.








~Taylor~


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i have no idea how it got out..water wasnt to the top and the lid was pretty secure unless hes strong enough to climb up the air tube or onto the filter which i doubt..its an unsolved mystery i still cant find him


----------



## thepinkpirate (Jul 20, 2006)

I used to have 3 crayfish...and I had one in a 50 gl. tank WITH a pretty secure top on it and he STILL managed to get out...I never did figure out how...but they do somehow find ways to get out...but I looked everywhere when I found out he was missing...and he was nowhere to be found...so later on that day i looked in the room again and I couldn't find him...finally after hours and hours of searching I go in for one last check..and I see him behind a tank stand....it was the weirdest thing...So im sure he'll show up sometime...just be sure to keep the door closed in the room that he's in or else it will be much harder to find him...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a red claw crab and I thought I lost him for 2 weeks. I looked everywher and couldnt find him. Then one day I took the lid off to clean my powerhead and he was sitting on top of the powerhead. Make sure you look everywhere in the tank.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i already broke the tank down and cleaned it up hes gone im just gonna have to wait for him to turn up


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

WillieWonka1 said:


> I'm leaning toward an alien abduction.... did u hear any wierd noises in the night???


Yup, get siruis satelite radio and give Riley Martin a call. He was also abduted by aliens.

Hater


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Hater said:


> I'm leaning toward an alien abduction.... did u hear any wierd noises in the night???


Yup, get siruis satelite radio and give Riley Martin a call. He was also abduted by aliens.

Hater
[/quote]


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

I would look around inside my light by the relecters. When i would go crayfish hunting we found most of them in dark holes. i would say look in shoes and stuff like that, any area that would be a small area that is dark and cool


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I took precautions to stop this happening. hope he doesnt find you when your asleep and pinch your cockles


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hater said:


> I'm leaning toward an alien abduction.... did u hear any wierd noises in the night???


Yup, get siruis satelite radio and give Riley Martin a call. He was also abduted by aliens.

Hater
[/quote]
The Beovians perhaps?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Any update?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hughie said:


> I took precautions to stop this happening. hope he doesnt find you when your asleep and pinch your cockles



















hope you find him BTW


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry. I gave up looking for him. He will prob turn up dead sooner or later. Its just crazy how he just vanished without a trace.


----------



## thepinkpirate (Jul 20, 2006)

I really hope you find him soon...He's got to be somewhere..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

still hasnt been found..i figure hes dead by now







i just dont want him decaying wherever he is


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

i had an electric blue lobster for about 3 months and one day looked in the tank and he was gone... found him about 6 hours after i had last seen him in the tank and he was between my fridge and cabinate dead... which is about 50 feet and around the corner of the tank


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lol damn they can get far


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I lost one in my feeder tank about a year ago found it two weeks later under my on of my chairs dryed up just look around


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

out of P-Discussion


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

my mother breeds electric blues and she lost one of her big females from a 55 she found it on the bottom of her shoe!

she also breeds albino pure white crayfish


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

when i lost my crayfish i looked everywhere but well... do you have decor.? if you do make sure you check it REALY WELL all cracks and crevasses. mine was huge for a crayfish, 5 3/4" and i lost it in a ten gallon tank, what she did was get in one of the decorations and it had a tube at the top. it got inside the tube and curled up, when curled a big crayfish is only about 2". but it has escaped before, twice acctually. the first time i found it under the stand in a puddle of water, the second t was gone for more than a week, but it had somehow managed to get to my shower(which is over 50 ft. away) and got to a damp washcloth and stayed there for God knows how long. i thought it was dead but the pain told me otherwise!

a good way to prevent their escape is to get the algae wafers... it sounds silly i know, but it takes them about six hours to eat it and they get 'the itis' i suppose.

a wafer a day keeps a crayfish at bay!


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

man this is so weird, I just looked in my zebra crayfishs tank and he was gone. I have looked everywhere. no luck.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm also missing one


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a question for all of you, how well did you look in your decor, crayfish are like snails. they stick to anything! look everywhere in your tank! in the gravel or sand as well.

anyway, go back to what i said above.

algae wafers in a crayfish tank= no lost crustaceans

i swear to God it works!


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i lost my crayfish twice

once he was in a piece of my decor, which i dont know how he got in because the hole was so small, they are tricky little guys

and yes they can climb, mine went up a tall plant once and out of the tank, he didnt get far, but still, they are crazy escape artists


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

found mine,








Chick was straightening her hear sitting on the floor this morning, suddenly screaming bloody murder,
It was mister crayfish walking around checking things out







. but he was very slow and dry, had all kinds of lint and dust on him so he was behind something hiding.
now he's back in his tank trying to catch cons again.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

glad to hear it!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Did you ever find your's yet RockinTimbz?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I found him...







... i was moving some boxes around in the back of my closet and found him behind some shoeboxes. He was real dried up, turned red in color from blue, but didnt smell at all and didnt leave a stain on the carpet. Here are a couple of pictures of him in the dustpan. Its sad that he died but at least its not a mystery anymore. I knew it was only a matter of time that I was going to find him.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

man, thats lame, atleast he didnt stink.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha it only took about a year to find him.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

:laugh: I tried but like all search and rescue missions they cant go on forever.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

when i moved i found a dead "reb lobster" and a fiddler crab


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> when i moved i found a dead "reb lobster" and a fiddler crab


did it smell? ... im thinking they wouldnt smell as much as like a dead mouse or rat since their skeletons are on the outside and the meats inside thats why I wasnt worried.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha it only took about a year to find him.










1 year lol anyway im suprised it didnt smell x100


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol, I just read this whole thread. Congrats on the find.....looks tasty....


----------

